# Cb radios



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Since I ordered my new antenna I am putting the cb into my new truck 
I didn't want to clutter the other thread so how do you guys have your cb installed. Mine is going in my tonka truck 
Pics please

Also I have the pa option on my cb and can't think of a good place to put the pa speaker yet


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Since I ordered my new antenna I am putting the cb into my new truck
> I didn't want to clutter the other thread so how do you guys have your cb installed. Mine is going in my tonka truck
> Pics please
> 
> Also I have the pa option on my cb and can't think of a good place to put the pa speaker yet


Are you a wannabe trucker???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

wendon said:


> Are you a wannabe trucker???:laughing::laughing:


Lol. The regular radio gets boring. Plus I'm getting a plow for my truck before winter


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

GIve me till 2morrow, and I can send you a lot of things./

But All i do is jeeps


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Put the speaker under the hood.


As soon as I install mine, I'll post it also.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I still have a CB in both my trucks. Almost never talk, but listen once in a while. 
I do have a PA speaker in my pickup.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Put the hammar down


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

everytime i take a road trip i have the CB it's a lot of help out on the road


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

It is SO funny the misconceptions people still have about CB radio. It is nothing like it was in the 70's. 

Now on ch19 it's mostly a bunch of ******** cursing and complaining about four-wheelers.
When skip is running it's a bunch of mostly southern black guys you can't decipher, running HUGE power, trying to talk across the country. That sh*t is funny.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You don't need to know Morris code to get a ham license anymore. Most people that I've talked to who seem to know about this type of stuff recommend going in that direction


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You don't need to know Morris code to get a ham license anymore. Most people that I've talked to who seem to know about this type of stuff recommend going in that direction


I did, and I don't talk on that either.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You don't need to know Morris code to get a ham license anymore. Most people that I've talked to who seem to know about this type of stuff recommend going in that direction


What is Morris code? :001_huh:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What is Morris code? :001_huh:


I never met him have you?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What is Morris code? :001_huh:


It's a man who needs to go play with his cats because his miserableness is coming out again.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HackWork said:


> It's a man who needs to go play with his cats because his miserableness is coming out again.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I bet NSA doesn't listen to CB radio. I'm gettin one.......:thumbsup:


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

this is there i put mine


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

the-apprentice said:


> this is there i put mine


That's similar to how I want to do mine


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have one in my pickup...... it's the type with all the controls on the mike. The main unit itself is under the seat.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

HackWork said:


> You don't need to know Morris code to get a ham license anymore. Most people that I've talked to who seem to know about this type of stuff recommend going in that direction


-.--*.*.--. :nerd:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

And here I was the oddball with a CB back when there were only base stations. I still remember my call KES3388. I didn't realize they were still so popular.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

8V71 said:


> And here I was the oddball with a CB back when there were only base stations. I still remember my call KES3388. I didn't realize they were still so popular.


Mine was KWO9234


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

the-apprentice said:


> this is there i put mine


I was thinking of putting my Cobra in the roll bar.
I would like to gut this Midland one someday. It's $85 at Wally World online. 
Then I will just have the one pair of wires to have sticking out. 
Cobra makes an all-in-one handset, but the reviews are real bad.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's what I've done so far. Looks good I guess


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like an old 23-channel jobbie.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I remember my first handheld only held a few crystals, I had to change them to get to other channels :laughing:

I was so happy when I got a 40 channel model :thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Looks like an old 23-channel jobbie.


Pretty sure this is 40


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a VHF, UHF and a CB in my work truck.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Pretty sure this is 40


19 was OTR and 17/21 is local truck.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Mine was KWO9234


mine was BR549


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I had planned to get my Ham license a few years ago. I was getting pretty good at Morris code as I had a small rig I built in my basement. Then all of a sudden they dropped the Morris code requirement. 
My 5th grade teacher had us build a code key and we had to learn how to talk to another class down the hall. It was pretty cool of him to make us do that. He told us that we could use it to send any test question and the answer would be sent back. We had to be able to send and receive a full sentence without assistance. It was a great way for us to learn. Mr Yarts was his name and he was a great person.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Morse* code.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Morse code.


I know, my 3rd grade catholic nun would be smacking my knuckles do such spelling errors.

I did learn some semaphore while I was in the navy. It's easier then it looks. 
I also know very basic sign language and brail.. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_semaphore


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

We might as well just get the guys name changed.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I have a VHF, UHF and a CB in my work truck.


You running a "wet" radio in your truck?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> It is SO funny the misconceptions people still have about CB radio. It is nothing like it was in the 70's.
> 
> Now on ch19 it's mostly a bunch of ******** cursing and complaining about four-wheelers.
> When skip is running it's a bunch of mostly southern black guys you can't decipher, running HUGE power, trying to talk across the country. That sh*t is funny.


Took me minute to comprehend this. skip: radio waves bouncing between the ground and the sky can travel around the world


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I guess you could check a few forums on this site *http://forums.radioreference.com/radio-equipment-installation-forum/*


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I saved up to buy my 23 channel Cobra 29 in college. I installed it and that same night it was stolen from my car. I got another one and installed it this time installing razor blades in certain places. I had bloody carpets but I still had my CB!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I like Morris code bettr'n Morse code.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

wendon said:


> You running a "wet" radio in your truck?


If by"wet" you mean marine, no way. Motorola PM400s. We have our own repeater so all our fleet has radios. I spend a lot of time on the logging roads and a MURS radio can save your life. The CB is also helpful on the logging roads but is not used much anymore with MURS.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What is Morris code? :001_huh:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

ampman said:


> everytime i take a road trip i have the CB it's a lot of help out on the road


Really, Like what?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

When did electricians turn into such geeks? I have been around a long time and never once said "hey, I should go get a CB".
Is this a maintenance man thing?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> When did electricians turn into such geeks? I have been around a long time and never once said "hey, I should go get a CB".
> Is this a maintenance man thing?


It's great for long drives...


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

Yaesu FT101EE, 1200 watt amp, and moonraker 4. :thumbsup: all around the world. Made it to a Tech Plus. Thats over now!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Really, Like what?


when there is an accident if you listen to the truckers they will tell which lane is not blocked or they will tell when there is a "smoky" ahead or if the interstate is closed the best way around it, helps relive boredom on those long drives


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> When did electricians turn into such geeks? I have been around a long time and never once said "hey, I should go get a CB".
> Is this a maintenance man thing?


We became such geeks just before you started wearing white pants...

http://www.electriciantalk.com/atta...bags-whats-everyone-using-toolbelts-pants.jpg

BBQ quote from February;
What the hell is wrong with people?

Hey you want to get it on with another man, thats fine, to each their own .... but if you dress / dye / stand like this I am going to make fun of you. 


http://www.electriciantalk.com/atta...everyone-using-toolbelts-image-2707825461.jpg

Cracks me up every time


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

electricmalone said:


> We became such geeks just before you started wearing white pants...
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/atta...bags-whats-everyone-using-toolbelts-pants.jpg
> 
> ...


Is that a calculator watch? How cool.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Is that a calculator watch? How cool.


I'm pretty sure that was the "gardener" at one of the estates I went to last week. Same hair, watch type thingy, shorter shorts though... Hot wife with huge fakers, and one of these fruit loops prancing around. Think they have an "agreement"?!?


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

> When skip is running it's a bunch of mostly southern black guys you can't decipher, running HUGE power, trying to talk across the country. That sh*t is funny.


This, right here. Man, you aren't kidding about huge power...

Still good to have over the road, breaks up a long boring ass drive.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Wired mine in yesterday. Waiting on a replacement antenna. The first one got bent in shipping. But still put it on to use the cb. And wtf happened to channel 9. It's all Spanish


----------

